
Sure, I trust Google to index the contents of all my files. Why not? - shawndumas
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2012/04/24/google-drive
======
Khao
And that is the "cost" of free services with lots of added value. If you want
privacy, pay for it. If you don't care, embrace free stuff!

I have learned to "not care" anymore about privacy stuff like this, if I want
the product or service, I'll sign up and just forget about it.

------
jesheit
Scroogled is why <http://blogoscoped.com/archive/2007-09-17-n72.html>

